# Is this girl INFP or INFJ



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

she's about 22 i think.

-gives off an emotionally mature vibe

-is travelling all around the world and wants to see and experience everything

-often very quiet and often looks bored prompting many people to say "smile ". i can tell she's just being herself though.

-VERY hard to tell what she is thinking, doesn't have a very expressive face at all. often confusing because she doesn't smile very often.

-idealistic, she dreams about an ideal style of government different to capitalism. talks about how crappy it is that children in 3rd world countries can be so happy with nothing and people at home can be so unhappy when they don't have the lastest gadgets (damn that's hot)

-inclusive- she likes to include others and gives off a "nice" vibe.

-loves not knowing what's around the corner


----------



## Morality (Jan 30, 2011)

So far I would guess more INFP than INFJ (based on the travelling and mostly on loving to not know what's around the corner: introverted, but spontaneous/less structured thinking P), but if you provide us with extra information, we might be able to make a more educated guess.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i was leaning toward INFJ based on the fact that INFPs i've met have always seemed more childlike and INFJs more mature- plus she has the INFJ sleepy eyes.
i just want to get the distinction down once and for all since i'm primarily attracted to INFPs and INFJs, so it'd be useful to learn the difference.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think INFJs like _not_ knowing what's around the corner.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> I don't think INFJs like _not_ knowing what's around the corner.


This. It's the biggest contention between a very good INFJ friend and myself. I can easily shrug my way through a day or a week by making plans on the spot and will often times feel overwhelmed if I have plans already made for the weekend or whatnot. She very much so needs those plans so that she knows what she's going to be doing and all that good jazz. It's not that she can't be spontaneous, as she very much so can be, but her preference is at least to have some sort of guide to look back at and move from there. Even if it's a "I will be hanging out with faerie on Saturday, she'll be dropping by my place at 915 because I told her 9, we want food and coffee and want to check out X place, and we'll figure it out from there," sort of deal.

As for INFPs always seeming immature versus INFJs always seeming more mature, that's possibly just due to the people you've known. I've always been very mature for my age, but I do have many child-like qualities, especially when I'm excited about something. Most people don't see that child-like side though unless they're my close friends or we share something in common that would bring out that aspect of me. I'm always the mature and responsible (ah hahahahahaha!) person otherwise. My INFJ friend actually has a nicer balance of maturity versus child-like, but that may have as much to do with having lived life a bit more and knowing herself better - you know, that balance thing that most people in their early twenties are still trying to figure out.

I agree that a little bit more information would be needed in order to give you a better idea about type. On the other hand, she sounds pretty awesome! Hang on to her.


----------



## Morality (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want to research this a bit more, you could look at the following websites (in no particular order):
INFJ or INFP? a closer look
Got Magic? Idealist Introverts ... infp infj counselor and healer
INTJ? INTP? INFJ? INFP? intuitive * introverted * creative
INFJ Communication Styles
Kalman's INFJ page
INFJ or INFP? a closer look
Personality and Parenting the Myers Briggs Way! (look at the INFJ and INFP page)
similarminds.com :: View topic - INFJ vs. INFP?

These websites offer different perspectives on the demarcation between INFP and INFJ. Next to the difference between Perceiving and Judging, I think an important difference is that INFPs tend to prefer compassion and tolerance, where INFJs prefer integrity and sticking to principles. INFPs also seem to express their creativity more tangibly/physically (creating stuff and using creative fashion, where INFJs mostly express creativity with the ideas they have). You could also try phototyping (sometimes you can guess whether someone is INFP or INFJ based on what they look like, how they present themselves and what environment they are in most often).


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> I don't think INFJs like _not_ knowing what's around the corner.


This is true. The only time that we can be okay with it is if we keep faith in what we cannot see but what our Ni tells us. Ne is what likes to not know what's coming and likes things to be open-ended.

However, the "emotionally mature" and "lack of expression" makes me wonder INFJ though because INFPs have more of a childlike nature and its the INFJs that can appear more "cold". 

Perhaps if I saw a picture or saw her in person then I could tell if she's more Fi or Ni but its difficult to tell from this little of information.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm going to agree with the INFP. We can be mature too. :tongue:

Often, when I'm not around very close friends I can even seem stoic simply because I'm introverted. And to be honest, this sounds a lot like how people react to me. Telling me to smile and such. 

Mainly the sense of spontaneity, though. It's one of the main differences between us, it seems. I'd imagine it'd be hard to discern Ni from Ne though within a person. Or the dominant function, because Fi can be mature and rational.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds more like an infp. my sister is an infp and i dont think she would wanna no whats around the corner but she is very observant.


----------



## penny7478 (Nov 29, 2010)

> INFPs also seem to express their creativity more tangibly/physically (creating stuff and using creative fashion, where INFJs mostly express creativity with the ideas they have). You could also try phototyping (sometimes you can guess whether someone is INFP or INFJ based on what they look like, how they present themselves and what environment they are in most often).


I'm an INFJ and a fashion designer. I'm very creative with my attire and quite good at what I do. I also know plenty of INFPs who come off as completely boring because of what they wear. I'm not sure why these differences in both of our perspectives. But I disagree, respectfully...:wink:
__________

She sounds like an INFP. The only thing I'm going off of about this though, is only because I don't feel like I'm hearing a description of myself. Not very concrete, I know. heh


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

*A good question is this*. When this girl speaks, how does she speak when she wants someone to do something. 

Does she lean more INFP- Giving them information which might change their decision to what she wants

or Does she lean more INFJ- telling them in a more direct way what they "should" do. That is a big style difference. 

*Another good question is this*

When she thinks, does she get all gloomy and dark looking, sucked into her own Ni, like a black hole. It has a depressive effect (INFJ)

Or is she excited, thoughts jumping from one thing to another... an excited effect? (INFP)

*Fe vs. Fi*

One test of Fe vs. Fi might be telling her about a mother who drowned her baby. 

Fe will tend to decry the state of the world today, talk about the "depravity of some people" or otherwise universalize it

Fi will tend to critically judge the individual woman.


----------



## InBetweenWorld (Feb 7, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> *A good question is this*. When this girl speaks, how does she speak when she wants someone to do something.
> 
> Does she lean more INFP- Giving them information which might change their decision to what she wants
> 
> ...



Awesome ^^ Just confirmed my own INFPness even more


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Btmangan said:


> *A good question is this*. When this girl speaks, how does she speak when she wants someone to do something.
> 
> Does she lean more INFP- Giving them information which might change their decision to what she wants
> 
> or Does she lean more INFJ- telling them in a more direct way what they "should" do. That is a big style difference.


This one seems consistently true, from my experience/observations.



> *Another good question is this*
> 
> When she thinks, does she get all gloomy and dark looking, sucked into her own Ni, like a black hole. It has a depressive effect (INFJ)
> 
> Or is she excited, thoughts jumping from one thing to another... an excited effect? (INFP)


The problem with this is the idea that thinking for an INFP is an extroverted activity. An INFP in thinking mode will seem to be in another world, contemplating existential stuff, and may also appear anything from neutral to dark, depending on the perspective of the observer. When I space out and think around people, I constantly get asked, "What's wrong?".

What you describe is Ne brainstorming. For me, this is not "thinking", as I associate that with my more typical, quiet, introspective state.



> *Fe vs. Fi*
> 
> One test of Fe vs. Fi might be telling her about a mother who drowned her baby.
> 
> ...


Eh, of the two, I would do the former....in a conversation, you're going to see Ne from an INFP, which is to consider the various reasons people would do something like this, as opposed to making a judgment. As you decry the state of the world, the INFP will want to discuss how it got there, where its going, what it means now and for the future, and any possible solutions. I think you're unlikely to get a direct Fi judgment on an issue unless it strikes a personal chord with the Fi-dom, and then it's discussed in terms of their feelings & their universal principles of good/bad, not in terms of judging other individuals & their specific actions.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Like everybody is saying, more information would be required to give an accurate guess...
but, since you're asking, seems a little more like a INFP girl to me.

I'd explain more, but I didn't sleep last night. =P


----------



## Dementor (Sep 18, 2011)

INFJ. This was like reading about myself.


----------



## dilnaj (Sep 18, 2011)

INFP! Seems like you we're talking about me - just the lady version though. She sounds really cute


----------

